# Shelby Western Flyer



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2015)

I found this bike on OC Craigslist. Just the basic parts left but is pretty cool looking and Straight. I am curious about the year built and if this was a more "Deluxe" bike originally because of the 1/2" pitch chain?
New Departure rear hub, rims look stepped drop center, dogleg crank, and crusty cool neck and bars, and Shock-eze springer (I think it's Called).
It needs to be gone through but 1st ride for size and frame "Feel" was cool. I'm looking forward to getting this out for a ride....


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 22, 2015)

Cool bike mark. Any shelby is great to me. Please add pics as you clean it up. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Shelby serial numbers.....*



rollfaster said:


> Cool bike mark. Any shelby is great to me. Please add pics as you clean it up. Rob.




I will get more pics today.
Serial # 2 4112 11 All digits it looks like to me (Pic 1st post).   What is the mfg. year?
Did Shelby head tubes factory put their "Flat" cups on all bikes?  Shelby factory feature?  They're on this 1 and the 34 I had....
1st step: Make it a solid rider....


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 25, 2015)

Cool looking bike. Got flat cups in my Shelby built Western Flyer.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 25, 2015)

good thing about this bike is parts are easy to come by and inexpensive for the most part


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2015)

I had to replace the race in both the headset and bottom bracket. Rebuilt the hubs on the wheels. Added the seat, pedals and kickstand ... it rides solid.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 25, 2015)

^^^^^ nice sunset ,cool bike, great photo! ^^^^^


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 26, 2015)

I agree mark. I like the bike a lot, but you always take the best scenic pictures. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2015)

militarymonark said:


> good thing about this bike is parts are easy to come by and inexpensive for the most part




So I put on some big bars and a crusty basket that I have been saving for just the right bike....



The basket is for my towel and Churchill's; then Vipers for Wedge riding. 
Fun to ride too.
Serial number doesn't seem to help on year what about Shelby distinguishing features year to year…?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------

